# update car brand new 2015 only 40 mileage & lyftask me to do inspection my car & can cost me $60?



## Crownroyal (Sep 3, 2015)

*update car brand new 2015 only 40 mileage & lyft ask me to do inspection my car & can cost me $60?please hlp me what i have to do !*


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

same here. added my wifes 2015 so I could keep doing my 1 rider or get deactivated trip when needed and sell my malibu...

car has 300 miles on it. I went to the local "approved" shop who when asked verified the car had 300 miles on it and signed off on it for free.


----------



## Crownroyal (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice , but i am here in maryland i ask around they charge me $60 , it doesn't make sense my car is brand new car .


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Crownroyal said:


> Nice , but i am here in maryland i ask around they charge me $60 , it doesn't make sense my car is brand new car .


Just go there... Ask nicely.. Not much else you can do.


----------



## Crownroyal (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok i try , thank you


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Making sense doesn't matter. It's the law. Got to abide by the law. Inspections in Oregon are free, but I still had to drive my brand new car in with less than 100 miles so they could poke and prod it. I would rather have a law about service vehicles needing inspection than having service vehicles that weren't inspected.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

In Seattle it's a requirement from the city to have all TNC cars inspected. Prob. the same in your area.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

It has to be done and no way around it. I have a 2015 vehicle as well, and had less then 8k miles when i did VA inspection.


----------



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

I will not have my car inspected. I am buying a new 2018 car for Uber XL. If they ask I will just send them the bill of sale from the dealer.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

mileena said:


> I will not have my car inspected. I am buying a new 2018 car for Uber XL. If they ask I will just send them the bill of sale from the dealer.


Come back and post how this works out for you. I'm pretty sure you won't be a rideshare driver yet or ever. They do the inspections on cars with zero miles and 100,000 miles +. No way around it, no matter how shiny and new your car is.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

mileena said:


> I will not have my car inspected. I am buying a new 2018 car for Uber XL. If they ask I will just send them the bill of sale from the dealer.


The inspections are often required by local regulations, its not just Uber.


----------



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

DexNex said:


> The inspections are often required by local regulations, its not just Uber.


Got it! Ok then, I will do so. I know I will pass since the car is brand new.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice way to revive a 2.5 year old thread!


----------

